# Toast Titanium & OS 10.5.8



## roypi (Jan 4, 2013)

Will burn audio &video okay but will not burn on data stting. Trying to bu files for archives. Keep recieveing message " could not burn due to an OS error. Result code= -13780. Any ideas??thanx Roy


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you get the same error if you use the Finder to burn data disks?


----------



## roypi (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes. I ended up creating a disk image with Disk Utility and copying it in the finder. I recently upgraded to 10.5.8 from 10.4.11, that may be the cause?? Thanks for the response. Roy


----------

